# Mac design software



## TSHIELDS

I dont know if this topic has come up but do any of you run your design software on a mac... I am looking to get a softplan or equal style not sure what 
is the best mac design software
Thanks


----------



## CanningCustom

curious about that myself


----------



## Chris Johnson

Softplan is by far the easiest software for what we do, imo

you will need to run windows on your mac for it to work


----------



## CanningCustom

im all boot camped and ready to go either direction, but preffer something to run on OSX


----------



## Pneuking

Try Punch software's 3DHA. I have it and get nowhere but that's me and my efforts, I'm sure someone with skill could do well.


----------



## Morning Wood

Vectorworks.


----------



## bconley

Autocad for Mac :thumbsup:
http://usa.autodesk.com/autocad/


----------



## MarkDeck

bconley said:


> Autocad for Mac :thumbsup:
> http://usa.autodesk.com/autocad/


For construction drawings the best option.


----------



## Bonzai

TSHIELDS said:


> I dont know if this topic has come up but do any of you run your design software on a mac... I am looking to get a softplan or equal style not sure what
> is the best mac design software
> Thanks


Yes and no ... I run Chief Architect on an iMac but it's running parallels with windows 7 as they only make it for windows. I upgraded the RAM to 12GB so that the 3D rendering wouldn't cause it to lock up. It runs pretty well and I can copy/paste images from iPhoto, etc straight across 'cos Parallels just works.


----------



## gc9

Autocad for Mac is definitely the best option, if you can afford it of course.


----------



## Philthegreek

TSSHIELDS, What exactly are you trying to accomplish with the software? Are you looking for 3D rendering and materials take-off's or are you looking to draw floorplans and basic drawings?
Nemetchek's VectorWorks Architect runs native MacOS
Anything Windows will run on Parallels on a Mac but you may have to get used to different mouse controls or splurge on a MagicMouse that can be 1,2 or 3 button 
For floorplans and elevations, I use Adobe Illustrator with CADTools from HotDoor software. It works just like drawing on a piece of velum so if that's what you're used to and don't need super complex BIM then that might be a good route for you. It will be able to convert directly to a pdf for transmittal and universal access by others. It would probably set you back about $600-$700 for both, but the learning curve is very small and and so is the investment. Plus you could use the Illustrator software for other things like logo and signage designs. Hope that helps.

Phil

P.S. There is also Freeware/Shareware available that is open sourced. DraftSight come to mind and there is always Google Sketch-Up which has now been sold to a third party.


----------



## GRB

Philthegreek said:


> TSSHIELDS, What exactly are you trying to accomplish with the software? Are you looking for 3D rendering and materials take-off's or are you looking to draw floorplans and basic drawings?
> Nemetchek's VectorWorks Architect runs native MacOS
> Anything Windows will run on Parallels on a Mac but you may have to get used to different mouse controls or splurge on a MagicMouse that can be 1,2 or 3 button
> For floorplans and elevations, I use Adobe Illustrator with CADTools from HotDoor software. It works just like drawing on a piece of velum so if that's what you're used to and don't need super complex BIM then that might be a good route for you. It will be able to convert directly to a pdf for transmittal and universal access by others. It would probably set you back about $600-$700 for both, but the learning curve is very small and and so is the investment. Plus you could use the Illustrator software for other things like logo and signage designs. Hope that helps.
> 
> Phil
> 
> P.S. There is also Freeware/Shareware available that is open sourced. DraftSight come to mind and there is always Google Sketch-Up which has now been sold to a third party.


Well, well... It seems another defector has found his way over from the dark side. :thumbup:

Really good to see you here, Phil. :thumbsup:


----------



## Philthegreek

Wha?? Who?? Where??!! 

I just knew that was you Greg, LOL

Phil:laughing:


----------



## J F

This still works really well across all platforms, very reasonably priced too.













































(I like illustrator too, I just don't use it for project drawings)


----------



## GRB

Philthegreek said:


> Wha?? Who?? Where??!!
> 
> I just knew that was you Greg, LOL
> 
> Phil:laughing:


How did you manage to escape? I thought they kept you locked in a cage over there? :blink:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

You guys are both traitors.


----------



## bconley

Let's not forget Archicad.
I'm playing with the Archicad 15 Demo now and I'm very impressed, version 16 has the new "morph" tool that gives it Sketchup like functionality


----------



## Philthegreek

As well as IMSIDesign. 
Phil


----------



## Philthegreek

I thought I would post a couple of screen shots of the work boards of Illustrator and DraftSight.

Phil


----------

